# Herters Duck Boat for sale on craigslist



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/1744261705.html


thought someone on here might want it


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

That's a pretty good price for that boat. Somebody should snag it...... I would, but I've got too many boats/boat projects as it is.:evilsmile


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have this exact same boat and it is amazing. With two guys that weigh about 170 and with a deep cycle and trolling motor we only draft about 4 inches of water. Its very light and pretty stable. I had re done the fiberglass on this boat and it was pretty easy. But like Shlwego said i already have enough boat projects going on or i'd snag this one up.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, I have one, I got mine for $150.00.
If I bought that one, I could lash them together.
Can you say pontoon boat?

Seriously, somebody BUY that thing, They are great boats, and a link to the good ole' days.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Man, put a winch and a 6hp mud buddy on that thing and you could go anywhere...too bad I have a handful of duck hunting rigs already.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

StackemHigh said:


> Man, put a winch and a 6hp mud buddy on that thing and you could go anywhere...too bad I have a handful of duck hunting rigs already.


I've been over your house, you could use more duck rigs.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

franky said:


> I've been over your house, you could use more duck rigs.


Haha yeah, dont think the landlord would mind a 5th


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's another that's too good to pass up- it's a 10' Carstens for $120. If it was 2' longer like mine, it would be sitting back-up to mine. A kayak paddle and two sheets of fast grass and you're in business all the way down to 4" water. 

I came across it while browsing CL and thought someone on here could use the heads up.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/boa/1753884776.html


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

How heavy would that Carstens be ? Just curious at this point, and for the money, it might fit into a project I have in mind.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> How heavy would that Carstens be ? Just curious at this point, and for the money, it might fit into a project I have in mind.


I'm not the one selling it, but the specs the guy sent me were 10'4" in length, weight 40lbs, 400lb weight limit. It took him a day or two to get back to me but follow the link and I assume he'll be able to answer your questions. He sent me his name & # but since it's not public on the original post, I'm not going to post it here- pm me if you want it.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I am not familiar with this style boat to much. Seen them, but never used one. 

Do they paddle with a kyack like paddle, or oars ? 

Was thinking this would make a nice little pothole jumper. Drag or one man carry in since it is light. Me and my lab Hunter can paddle around a pothole if need be. 

It might also double as a decoy carrier in the field if I can't drive to the water ? Durable enough to drag like that ? 

Thanks, just wanted your guys opinion as the seller might be just that, a salesman wanting to sell it.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> I am not familiar with this style boat to much. Seen them, but never used one.
> 
> Do they paddle with a kyack like paddle, or oars ?
> 
> ...


My 12' if ridiculously stable even when getting in and out of it in chest high water. I use it for all of the things you've mentioned. My only advice would be to get a canoe dolley to save the glass while dragging it around. If the guy is a salesman, he won't be for long selling at that price.

Mine has oar locks but a kayak paddle is quicker, quieter, weighs less, and takes up
less room.
If you look at it during the day, you could always flip it over and get under it and check for any thin spots in the glass by looking for "light" spots. 

BTW, Pm returned


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

just a lil clarification - that 10' carstens is 70-75 lbs easy.

it's a nice lil rig for a solo hunter to kayak paddle around or rope drag through a gma /flooding. under low speed, sheltered conditions we've dragged it behind our boat as an extra decoy carrier (never have enough dekes, right?!)

the beauty of fiberglass is that it's a cinch to repair if/when she gets a crack.

the beast is that they crack (not something you want to continually drag along dikes or rip/rap) and they can be heavy PIGS


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

The 10' Carsten has been sold.


----------

